# A Christian?



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

This was credited to Maya Angelou and sums it up pretty well. 

"Christians - By Maya Angelou 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I'm not shouting "I'm clean livin'." 
I'm whispering "I was lost, 
Now I'm found and forgiven." 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I don't speak of this with pride. 
I'm confessing that I stumble 
And need Christ to be my guide. 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I'm not trying to be strong. 
I'm professing that I'm weak 
And need His strength to carry on. 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I'm not bragging of success. 
I'm admitting I have failed 
And need God to clean my mess. 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I'm not claiming to be perfect, 
My flaws are far too visible 
But, God believes I am worth it. 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I still feel the sting of pain. 
I have my share of heartaches 
So I call upon His name. 

When I say... "I am a Christian" 
I'm not holier than thou, 
I'm just a simple sinner 
Who received God's good grace, somehow!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that poem. I resemble that!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Good one.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Perfect Sandman!!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

So true, thank you Lord for keeping us humble.


----------

